

Kotlin – programming language targeting the JVM and JavaScript – M10 is out - orangy
http://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2014/12/m10-is-out/

======
kornakiewicz
For anyone who used: how/where it is better/worse comparing to other "new" JVM
languages (Scala, Clojure, Groovy)?

~~~
nskvortsov
Kotlin doc has short feature comparison with scala:
[http://kotlinlang.org/docs/reference/comparison-to-
scala.htm...](http://kotlinlang.org/docs/reference/comparison-to-scala.html)

In general, "If you are happy with Scala, you probably don't need Kotlin."

~~~
frowaway001
Which is kind of funny, because they are still playing catch-up with Scala.

(That's perfectly fine on its own, but doing the usual Scala-bashing at the
same time as copying most of the language varbatim doesn't make the Kotlin
team look any better.)

~~~
vorg
They've stated their decision _not_ to copy certain features such as rampant
operator overloading. Is this what you mean by "Scala-bashing"?

~~~
frowaway001
No. Scala has neither operator overloading nor any kind of rampant form of it.

~~~
vorg
In Scala you can define stuff like <*/+-> to mean anything you want. Are you
perhaps arguing over my choice of words to describe this phenomena?

~~~
frowaway001
Yes. It's neither an operator nor are you overloading anything.

The whole point is that everything is just a bog-standard method and infix
notation is a orthogonal notion, separate from a method's name.

------
maartenba
Really interesting language!

